# Beekeeper in Stuart, VA



## EdGallop (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a retired 72 year old living in the foothills of the Blue Ridge mountains (sourwood country) in VA near the NC border. I operated 3 to 6 healthy hives for 7 years as a hobby but sold evrything a few years ago because of back problems. Wish I hadn't because a titanium plate and fusion fixed the problem completely. Starting over in 2011 hoping to get at least 4 hives going again this year. Looking to get help from this forum. I also enjoy fly fishing, fly tying, shooting, reloading, woodworking and working my mini-farm in my so called golden years (more like tarnished brass).


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome!

Nice to see more VA beekeepers. Be careful with your back - you may want to consider mediums, and perhaps 8-frame equipment.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## EdGallop (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have family in Va Beach and visit often. My son has land in Sussex County and wants to start a hive or two to pollinate his future orchard. I enjoyed your website. Maybe he could contact you for some starter bees.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Rather-b-beekeeping (May 7, 2011)

Welcome back to beekeeping from another Virginian! Are you going to go with packages or nucs? What kind of stock you going to go with? I would recommend picking something with some VSH traits, like Pol-line, VSH, or Carni with VSH traits! I have about 40+ nucs coming through the winter right now. However, I am over near Charlottesville area (not close...LOL). Let me know if you need any! You will enjoy this forum! It is a great place to get input on problems or ideas!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

EdGallop said:


> Maybe he could contact you for some starter bees.


Sure. He can get out contact info off our website. We usually have nucs in the late spring, and we're making lots of queens this season.


----------



## hike (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to this site. New beekeeper. Went out to my one
hive this evening an noticed several dead bees close to the entrance. i banged on the side of the hive and could hear the buzz of the hive, so I think the hive is okay, why would I suddenly have 20 to 30 dead bees at the entrance.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ed!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome. I am in Lebanon, VA right now pulling a 24-hour shift on the ambulance. -js


----------



## EdGallop (Jan 30, 2013)

I would be interested in a package both Pol-line and Carni with VSH traits. Could you email [email protected] with prices for packages and nucs.


----------



## EdGallop (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you should post this on the main forum. It is not unusual for the workers to pull out dead bees. Never had that many at once though but I'm not as experienced as most. Maybe the entrance was obstructed with snow or ice too long and it smothered some. You might drill in a top entrance. Oh... They will get close together and generate heat by buzing to survive the winter cold.


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

I know I'm late to the party, but greetings from the northern reaches of the Commonwealth!


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

They say some well established hives have 60,000 bees. I am told some times of the year they only live for a few weeks and in the fall they kill off many of the drones which would not be needed until breeding time. If these are true facts maybe 20-30 dead bees that were dropped before getting further away from the hive can be thought of being normal behavior.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

I read earlier that dead and bees crawling around on the ground near the hive is most likely by their getting poisoned. Many people spray their roses etc. to keep the insects away.


----------

